

Show HN: Org Charts using GraphViz - thangalin
http://whitemagicsoftware.com/software/org-charts/

======
mgallivan
It would be nice if I could just see examples instead of being forced to
download a file.

~~~
thangalin
Thank you.

~~~
mgallivan
Awesome, looks good!

